# 2013 Madone 5.9 or 6.5 - please help



## james_95

I’m debating between the 2013 Madone 6.5 and the 5.9 and yes, I know the 6.5 is better…but how much? I don’t know. Is it worth the extra money? I’ve only ridden Specialized road bikes but I’m in the market for a new road bike and I rode my friend’s 5.9 (older model) and I really liked it, even more than the 2013 SL4. I’ve read every possible review I can find and I’ve yet to find a thorough review that really breaks down the ride difference between the 5 series and 6 series. Sure, on paper the 6 series is better and made in the USA but does any of it transfer to something that you or I would notice on the bike or would it take a high tech machine and an extensive algorithm to decipher? In order for me to get the 5.9 I’d be stretching my current budget to the max but after talking to the guy at the LBS (who by the way is no roadie) he’s really pushing me to the 6 series, throwing all the marketing hype at me, which may be true, and making me feel like I would have sleepless nights, regretting the 5 over the 6. I know, I know…”try both and see what you like”, people say that as if it’s just so easy, like these shops just want to give you the bike for a day, assuming they have your size. IF they have your size they want to charge a rental cost, one for the 5 and another for the 6 and then if you don’t buy the bike from them the money is gone and my budget it tight enough as it is. I can ride them around the parking lot but it just doesn’t tell me much. I rode the 2013 Tarmac SL4 around the lot and thought I really liked it then I got a chance to take it for a day and realized it didn’t feel all that different than my Roubiax. So I’m reaching out to you guys, and girls, if you’ve had a chance to ride the 2013 5 and 6 series Madone’s…really ride them, could you chime in? Even if you bought the 6 because it’s a 6 and 6 is better than 5, can you tell an $800-$1000 difference? Would you say it’s worth it to find the money or rob a bank to get the 6 over the 5?

Thanks,
James


----------



## Adrianinkc

If you can't tell the difference from Tarmac to Roubaix than get the 5.


----------



## james_95

I didn't say I couldn't tell the difference between a Tarmac and a Roubaix just that the difference wasn't all that significant in my opinion.


----------



## S2k552m

I don't own a 2013 but I will comment.
He's a sales guy right and he's doing his job well!
They are nearly identical in spec ... geometry, design, fork, components. The only difference from what I saw was the grade of carbon, Made in the USA and the wheels. Don't get me wrong these influenced my decision to get a 6 series last year but there wasn't the kind of spread in pricing. And there was a big difference in components, geometry (H1 vs H2), wheels, P1 process ...
The 5 series is a good bike and a smart buy. My older 5 series was a huge step over my previous rides, the new 6 series was a much smaller step. For me it's not worth the difference in sticker if you are stretching to get the 5.9 already, these bikes are close, spend the difference on a 2nd set of wheels if you need to spend the money.
Parking lot rides and retals aren't worth it, you need to live with it.
Just so you know, time the purchase right and you can get a good deal.


----------



## james_95

S2k552m - thanks for the input. I've got a nice set of DA road wheels I would put on either bike, the stock ones are just for the trainer. If I go with P1 and lower the wheels down the price difference is just over $700 from my local shop "deal".


----------



## Rashadabd

My golden rule for comparing bikes is to ride them. I am in the same boat as I am considering getting a 6 Series Project 1 frame or a 5.9 Frameset for my next build, but I won't settle on anything (even getting a Madone at all) until I take the current model year out on the road. This bike has been changed significantly from the previous years. I say try it and then commit.


----------



## S2k552m

$700 for american made, higher grade of carbon (which is most likely not significant) and a different paint job. Not saying it's not worth it for sure, I went 6 series P1 when I was in your situation. So budget or emotion? 

Test rides for me aren't worth it, bikes, cars, anything. Bike fit and feel and behavior is so unique and takes time to really appreciate, especially if you've been riding the same thing for years on end, it took me over a month to really dial in my 6, get comfortable with ride/handling and really start pushing to the point where I said wow. Now I am thrilled, not quite the same feeling after my first few rides. Not saying not to do a test ride, I just question the real value of a one off.


----------



## Rashadabd

While I agree with most of the analysis above, there's no way that I would buy a bike (especially one this expensive) without a test ride and a proper fit session with a pro. They might not be perfect, but, to me, the alternative is much worse. That might just be my preference/perception though. The middle ground might be to test a bike multiple times or to find a shop that would let you keep it for a couple of days or so (we have those in Oregon, not sure how popular they are elsewhere).


----------



## S2k552m

Rash, don't get me wrong, you are totally right, before buying any bike you better spend a good amount of time in that shop. Not only to ensure the fit is spot on but also to ensure the shop is willing to work with you - if they're not willing or capable when you're buying imagine life afterwards. For me when I got my 6, I spent 5.5 hrs trying 3 different frames, with a veriety of stem lengths, handlebars, seat adjustments - they gave me total freedom to try anything and worked with me - before I even put a deposit down. When I left I felt very good with the fit and knew it was a matter of only fine tuning and I was working with a good shop. So I totally agree. I guess I am a little cynical when people make broad statements about a bike or frame after 10miles. Either way, it's all good --- good luck to you also in your purchase and keep us posted. 
Good luck also to the OP ...


----------



## james_95

I had a chance the to get a few days on a 2012 Madone 5.9 and a 2013 Tarmac Expert SL4. I’ve had a Retul fit on all my bikes and I matched my measurements on these demo bikes. I did back to back rides on the same route that included some flat, a sustained in the saddle climb, a steep in/out of the saddle climb and a twisty decent. I realize this isn’t the 2013 Madone which is what I’m more interested in but I have to assume that it’s pretty close on feel. The Madone definitely felt more compliant over the mild bumps in the road on the flat and gradual climbs which I thought would translate to a more “noodly” experience out of the saddle but it wasn’t at all. It felt very laterally stiff and the power transfer felt more direct than on the Tamac (remember, this is just MY impression). Both bikes felt fast and climbed great but I felt like the Madone was getting the power from my legs to the ground in a more direct and uninhibited fashion, especial out of the saddle and when fatigue would set in and some form was lost. The biggest different I felt with the bikes was the Tarmac felt like I was pushing it up the hill and the Madone felt like I was pulling it up the hill. I don’t know that one’s better than the other, just a different feel depending on what you prefer. They both descended beautifully, held their lines well, and rolled from side to side in a very stable and controlled manner. When I dropped off the Madone I explained to rep about the push/pull experience, which I thought might sound weird to him, but he said he’s got similar feedback from people and that the push vs pull “feeling” comes from the fork design which makes the front (3rd) virtual triangle. He agreed, one’s not better than the other, it’s more about a riders preference and how they “want the bike to talk to them”. So after testing both I’ve decided to go with the Madone…now the hard part (which was my first question) save $700 and go with the 5.9 or sleep soundly at night and go with the 6 series. Oh, and by the way, I put my saddle and my DA wheels on both bikes to give a more level playing field.


----------



## BlackKnight

I just rode my new 6.5 with the Campy Super Record EPS. Very nice and tehre is no doubt, I am glad it went with the six series. I have not been on a 5.9 so I can't compare the two. I can only tell you that you won't regret going with the six series. If you don't order the new Dura Ace 9070 on it, it won't take long to get it (DA delivery is now pushed back to Thanksgiving). Once I switched from the new DA to the Campy due to the repeated setbacks in delivery, I got my bike in 7 days as the frame was done already (ordered in June).


----------



## S2k552m

Six series!


----------



## frisbie17

Rode a 5 and 6 series bike. I went with the 5 series. I could not tell a difference between the two. The carbon differences have really narrowed and is weight is negligible on the 2013 model. Money saved is going towards a Dura-Ace 7900 group. I love the bike


----------



## Rashadabd

Frisbie, 

I am set on a new Madone if the test goes well. Your comments really intrigue me because I am having a hard time ignoring the $2500 price tag for the 5.9 frame. I could save like $1,000-$1500 by going with that instead of 6 Series (Project 1 because I don't like the blue) frame. I would really love to hear more details on the difference between the two frames man. What wheels were on them, etc. How much of a difference was the weight actually, etc.? Thanks for the insight!!


----------



## frisbie17

I could not tell you the exact weight. Side by side and riding them, I could not tell the difference between the 5.2 and 6.2. I went with the 5 since I already had Easton Wheels I like and I have a new set of Dura Ace 7900 Derailleurs I am going to put on it once I get a set of shifters. Talking with my LBS, the quality of the 5 series bikes has improved quite a bit over the last 12-24 months. The bid difference between the two these days is the Made in Wisconsin Stickers. In my opinion. I wish I could strip down both bikes and compare the frame sets on a scale. Just not an option. At the bike shop all I had was feel of them side by side and in the saddle. To me they are identical. I could not tell the difference. So I went with the 5. My bike came with Bontrager Race wheels. I think the 6.2 had race lites. I did not pay much attention since I have eastons. I am keeping the bontrager's for use on my rollers to save my Ultermo tires for the road. Let me know if you have other questions.


----------



## frisbie17

Rash.... I am an Oregon Kid as well. I am currently in the DC area but raised in Eugene. College at Portland State. Own a home in Vancouver Wa that we rent out. Staying up late every Saturday to watch my Ducks play. lol. Just saw your post about being from Oregon. ;-)


----------



## Rashadabd

I am pretty much in the same boat. I have a set of Zipp 101s that I love and I am hoping to get a set of the new 202 Firecrest down the road. I am really only interested in a frameset because I plan on moving to a set of the new 2012 Sram Red or Ultegra Di2 components for the Madone (if I like the way it rides). I currently ride a Cervelo R3 (also a ton of fun) with a Sram Force & Rival mix of components that keeps me more than happy. Certain elements about the new Madone (integration, room fro 25mm tires, looks & weight) just intrigue me more. I also plan to use a Rotor 3D crank on the Madone (I have a 3D+ on my R3 and can't imagine using anything else), so buying a frameset is the only thing that makes sense for me really. That being the case, if the frames weigh pretty much the same (which is what I have heard elsewhere), then it only makes since to go with the 5.9 and use the money saved on the other compeonents I plan on adding to the build. Thank you for the honest feedback man, it is really helpful.


----------



## frisbie17

No problem man. You can't go wrong with either in my opinion. Both the 5 series and 6 series frames are great bikes. The one difference that may be worth it to me is that the 6 series is available in both H1 and H2 fit. I am not a racer and wanted a more comfortable H2 fit. So it was a no brainer. Both of the bikes I rode were the H2. I did not ride an H1 frame. Just wanted to point that out. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Rashadabd

I am more of group ride, gran fondo, century guy myself, so H1 isn't a necessity. Given the miles I pull, I would probably prefer the H2 anyway. Weight is a more serious concern, however, because there is lots of climbing to be had in Oregon, where I now live. I would love to see a review like this on the 5 Sereis. Please let me know if you come across one (or hey, maybe you should do one yourself!!  )

Review: Trek Madone 6 Series 2013 - Custom build | road.cc | Road cycling news, Bike reviews, Commuting, Leisure riding, Sportives and more


----------



## Rashadabd

Frisbie, what's even more hilarious about your last post (which is showing up on my phone, but not in here for some reason) is that in May, we moved out here, from guess where? You got, the D.C. metro area.... Crazy how small the world is.


----------



## frisbie17

That is funny. We move here in June.


----------



## S2k552m

Pics please of the new bikes when available!

Rash, would be interested in hearing about the 202FC if/when you get them.


----------



## Tmonatr

$1600 difference for maybe 200 grams frame weight difference, and probably not even that much. No way.


----------



## frisbie17

I agree. I have the 5 series frame. Went with the 5.2 since I am going Dura-Ace 7900 anyways. I have a new group missing shifters to go on it as soon as I can pick them up. Not that interested in going digital. For the money... 5.2 and Dura-ace I have is cheaper. You are right on the 1600 for grams. not worth it. Go 5 series.


----------



## marquinhos

I think the price difference is only justified if you need the customization. I went with a 6.5 with Sram Red, H1 and a few other changes.

The 5.2 was a much better deal, but I felt like I'd have to compromise too much with the Ultegra groupset, H2 fit, and other details such as stem length and handlebar choice that I was picky about.

Will post pictures once I build mine - should be here on Friday! Yay.


----------



## frisbie17

That makes sense. H1 fit is a key reason to go with the 6. I have most of a new Dura-Ace group. Just need the shifters. H2 is fine for me. Hince the 5. Also price point is great!


----------



## Rashadabd

I kind of feel the same about the H2 vs. H1 as I do paying over $1000 extra for saving a 1/4 pounds to be honest. It usually isn't worth it for most folks. The most significant factor in aerodynamics on a road bike is how long you feel comfortable enough to stay down in the drops and out of the wind. H2 is going to usually allow more people to stay in the drops longer and, therefore, most likely a better fit for many people.


----------



## marquinhos

Yayyy! 










Pinned right at 15lbs/6.8kg with the training wheels on. Put same racing tubulars on there and it'd not be UCI legal!


----------



## james_95

I ended up getting the 5.9 and after a couple hundred miles I'm loving it! Coming from a Roubaix, what's not to love, and the DI2 is incredible.


----------



## Rashadabd

Congrats, I would love to see some pics James....


----------



## TFR

*2011 Madone 5 series compared to 2012 Madone 6 series*

I got a 2012 6 series as a warranty replacement for a 2011 Madone 5.9.
I prefer the 5 series. Rides and handles great; absorbs small bumps. 6 series frame rides very harsh in the rear- enough to cause rear to skip on bad pavement in corners.
Both handle great. I have not ridden 2013 models.


----------



## cxwrench

TFR said:


> I got a 2012 6 series as a warranty replacement for a 2011 Madone 5.9.
> I prefer the 5 series. Rides and handles great; absorbs small bumps. 6 series frame rides very harsh in the rear- enough to cause rear to skip on bad pavement in corners.
> Both handle great. I have not ridden 2013 models.


same wheels/tires/pressure?


----------



## MN_Roadie

james_95 said:


> I ended up getting the 5.9 and after a couple hundred miles I'm loving it! Coming from a Roubaix, what's not to love, and the DI2 is incredible.


James -

How do you like it so far? I'm looking at getting a 2012 Madone 5.9 from my LBS on clearance for $3,500, but don't know if I should be considering the more cushy 2013 Domane instead? I've never raced (maybe will get into it?), and typically only head out for between 35-50 mile solo rides. 

How many bikes did you end up checking out before settling on the 5.9? I guess I'm looking for whatever advice you could provide. Thanks, I really appreciate your time!


----------



## Dcasandman

Read every response. I am sitting here right now debating between the two bikes, but 5.2 or 6.2. I have built a million combinations of the 6.2/5, but keep looking at the price of 5.2 and wonder if there is a huge difference in the frames. The only bike in my garage now is P1 Speed Concept with Red, so super comfort is not a huge concern.


----------



## Dcasandman

, I was in the store I got my speed concept today for 2 hours. I ended up ordering the Madone 6.2 with Ultegra. My plans are to eventually place all Red components on it in the future. There is probably little to no difference for race times it will yield for me, but I don't want to lay in bed second guessing myself.


----------



## EdBiker

I got a chance to take an all day test rides on both the 5 and 6 Series 2013 Madone with my own wheelset. I liked the 5 series. It was lively and felt fairly stiff. when I road the 6 Series Madone I was blow away. Great combination of responsiveness, light and lively but very strong and stalble feeling at the same time. Easy to ride no hands and great on fast downhills. I ended up buying a 7 Series and it is a step up from the six series in ride quality.


----------



## Dcasandman

Been riding my 6 series for about a thousand miles now. I did switch the Ultegra out for Red mostly due to preference. My TT bike is collecting a lot of dust right now because I love the Madone so much. There is really nothing negative to say about it. The only small annoyance is changing rear flats is a little more difficult than standard place brake calipers, but with some practice hopefully no issue. I do hate the Bontrager tires they come with and swapped them out for 4000s right away. Much improved reliability. For those interested I weighed my in at 15.6 pounds with speed play pedals.


----------

